# Brake pads



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

I have Tektro brakes on my Cannondale Synapse what style of pads do I need and what should I get for pads? I live in area that has mountains and lots of hills. I see pads that are compatible with Shimano or Campagnolo and I am not sure about the Tektro. 

Thanks
Brian


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

Shimano-style pads. You'll get a lot of positive feedback about Koolstop "salmon" pads...they rock! Of course, if you're running carbon rims you want to stick with the pads recommended by your rim manufacturer.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Kool Stop Salmons too.

There is one decision left to make. Sort of. Inexpensive brakes sometimes come with a pad with a post sticking out of it. The whole thing is installed or removed as a unit. If you have that, make sure you get the holders too when you get your kickass new brake pads.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hows the wear life on the Koolstop pads?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

IME, about the same as every other brake pad. I don't keep brilliant records of this stuff and it's pretty subjective. But, that's how it seems to me.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Newnan3 said:


> Hows the wear life on the Koolstop pads?


I've been using them, and their predecessors (Scott Matthauser, which originally developed the pad compound) for almost 40 years. They last a long time, and they work very well. And they're not expensive. 

Get one of the models that have the spherical washers, which allow easy adjustment of the precise angle. 
This one








is better than this one








Kool Stop Salmon Brake Pads for Bicycles from Harris Cyclery


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

My favorites are Kool-Stop salmon. You can get them with holders, or as inserts only. Your LBS should be able to steer you towards the right ones for your particular calipers.


----------



## LePatron (Jan 5, 2011)

The best brake pad compound for aluminum rims is Swisstop Green but I'm not sure that they make a version for canti's.


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

When you say Swisstop Green is best for aluminum, do you mean braking performance or rim wear or both or other? They're pretty pricey, but if my rims will last longer, I'm all for it. I do LOADS of steep, wet braking.


----------



## LePatron (Jan 5, 2011)

I was mainly refering to braking performance both wet and dry. I haven't noticed any issues with increased rim wear and the manufacturer claims that the green compound is easy on rim surfaces.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

7900 Dura-ace pads are very good for aluminum wheelsets.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

nightfend said:


> 7900 Dura-ace pads are very good for aluminum wheelsets.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

I recently switched from the Dura-Ace pad, which I liked just fine, to the Yokozuna Scott-Matthauser. I find them much the same in dry conditions, but much better on my frequent, wet descents. And they're only $7.00.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Im interested in trying the salmon kool stops because Ive always heard great things about them.

My 105 pads seem to be holding up fine for now however.....


----------



## old'n'slow (Sep 4, 2007)

nightfend said:


> 7900 Dura-ace pads are very good for aluminum wheelsets.


Does anyone know if Shimano made a composition change in the 7900 pads compaired to the 7800 pads?

The reason I ask - I found the 7800 pads to be WAY inferior to the Kool Stop Salmon pads on aluminium rims, but would be willing to try the 7900 pads if improved.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

old'n'slow said:


> Does anyone know if Shimano made a composition change in the 7900 pads compaired to the 7800 pads?
> 
> The reason I ask - I found the 7800 pads to be WAY inferior to the Kool Stop Salmon pads on aluminium rims, but would be willing to try the 7900 pads if improved.


7900 pads use a different material. Also, the older 7800 pads went through two iterations, and the later versions were better, especially under wet conditions. But, I find the 7900 pads are a little better than the older 7800's. I use the 7900's now on both my older Shimano and newer shimano brakes.


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

Generally Shimano pads are too hard and harden with age.
My Campy pads were excellent when new but have gradually hardened with age.
I like Koolstop salmon pads best of any I've tried.


----------



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

There has been much talk about Kool Stop Salmon pads in this thread, and others. Does anyone know the difference between the salmon and black. I know that the packaging shows the black for dry and salmon for wet, but what is the difference in compound and experience? Is salmon softer? Does it wear faster?

I live in a dry area, and am not macho enough to ride in wet conditions if I don't have to, so are blacks good enough or salmons superior regardless of condition?


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

thalo said:


> There has been much talk about Kool Stop Salmon pads in this thread, and others. Does anyone know the difference between the salmon and black. I know that the packaging shows the black for dry and salmon for wet, but what is the difference in compound and experience? Is salmon softer? Does it wear faster?
> 
> I live in a dry area, and am not macho enough to ride in wet conditions if I don't have to, so are blacks good enough or salmons superior regardless of condition?


The salmon pads are softer and brake better. I can't tell that they wear any faster but I'm not a long time user of the salmon pads. In my experiences the Koolstop black pads are softer than Shimano's but the salmon pads are much softer than either.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

LePatron said:


> The best brake pad compound for aluminum rims is Swisstop Green but I'm not sure that they make a version for canti's.


Green is for ceramic braking surfaces. But they can be used. I love Swiss stop blacks


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

My favorite and best pads I have used for Dry/Normal conditions is Swiss Stop Black compound. Swiss Stop Green are also for aluminum rims but Ceramic coated ones or wet conditions. But may be used on regular aluminum, but might wear the rims a bit.

Swiss Stop Yellow is the best for Carbon rims and can be used for switching between carbon and aluminum braking surfaces too.

Now wet or off road conditions, nothing beats Koolstop Salmon pads. Hands down work awesome on wet rims!


----------



## Cohiba24 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Which is better !!*



JCavilia said:


> I've been using them, and their predecessors (Scott Matthauser, which originally developed the pad compound) for almost 40 years. They last a long time, and they work very well. And they're not expensive.
> 
> Get one of the models that have the spherical washers, which allow easy adjustment of the precise angle.
> This one
> ...


I have MAVIC AKSIUM alliminum which pads you think is the better for me I ride on rain ! Got shimano 105 on my 11"Scott team !!


----------



## Cohiba24 (Oct 9, 2012)

I sow koolstop salman with black !! Will this be good or just salmon !!! Which is better for alloy rims swisstop or koolstop


----------



## Sirveyir (Apr 5, 2008)

I have become a Kool-Stop fan. I found the Salmons to work great as a replacement for the original pads on my Ultegra brakes on Mavic aluminum rims. They are much softer than the Shimano compound and I was concerned about the brake adjustment on the rear. Not a problem! The Salmons give great performance and I can easily lock-up the rear wheel if I am not careful. 

I also purchased some Kool-Stop standard black road compound for my Campy brakes on another bike, but I have not mounted them yet. I probably should get around to that due to the marked difference in braking when switching between bikes. Both are Mavic aluminum rims.


----------



## random_thought (Jun 24, 2010)

+1 on Salmons! Nice lever feel and can't stress excellent wet braking performace enough. Price ain't bad at all either.


----------

